

Show HN: The vision of a single universal API for all services - cloudrail
http://cloudrail.com

======
cloudrail
Currently in Beta and only a few cloud storage providers connected. But what
do you think about the idea in general and which services should be connected
in future? Thanks for any feedback :)

------
tkoski
Could it be possible to see real code examples, etc without signing up?

~~~
cloudrail
I made our quick start manual accessible without signing up. You can find it
here: [http://cloudrail.com/developers/quick-start-
manual/](http://cloudrail.com/developers/quick-start-manual/) You can find the
complete documentation in our developer portal after a free sign up.

~~~
tkoski
Cool. Thanks.

~~~
cloudrail
;)

